# OT - Car Insurance



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I know rates are dependent on car, age, location, etc. but I was wondering if anyone had any helpful tips/links to share on auto insurance. Wife and I are in our lower 30s, own 3 cars all with over 150,000 miles. I was thinking about shopping around and/or reducing the amount of coverage that we currently have. I did try some of the online "get rates" websites but I didn't find that info too helpful, and I assume its quite generic. Just wondering if anyone has any helpful info/tips before I begin calling around.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I found a local independent insurance agent. He sells something like 12 different insurances. My rates improved dramatically. Every 6 months or so I shoot him an email and see if there is anything cheaper regarding auto or home.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Might be a little late, but I was an Auto Damage Adjuster for GEICO prior to retiring, and before being an ADA worked as a CSR in the call center (the person who you talked to when you got into an accident). I am very knowledgeable on the subject of insurance, and would be happy to help you out when it comes to getting some insurance help.

I've been out of the industry for about 5 years, but still have a lot of info to pass along. What are you trying to attain?


----------



## saifi (18 d ago)

pennstater2005 said:


> I found a local independent insurance agent. He sells something like 12 different insurances. My rates improved dramatically. Every 6 months or so I shoot him an email and see if there is anything cheaper regarding auto or home.


That's interesting, do you still using them to get a cheaper deal?


----------

